

Bizarre Apple Design Choices - harveypooka
http://themacgamer.com/2011/05/15/something-wicked-this-way-comes/

======
schrototo
What is this FUD? Did that guy even bother to plug anything else in? I've been
using that extension to connect all kinds of stuff, and I've never had any
trouble. I didn't even notice that there was a ridge on the connector!

